# Transom Savers?



## Ictalurus (Jan 20, 2011)

Does anyone use a Transom Saver? I'm looking into them and am leaning towards adding one. Does anyone believe these are helpful, or not necessary?


----------



## BaitCaster (Jan 20, 2011)

I asked this question last summer and got a mixed response. Ultimately I ended up picking one up at Basspro on sale because I couldn't stand watching my motor in the rear vew mirror bouncing all over the place on less-than-smooth roads.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 20, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> I asked this question last summer and got a mixed response. Ultimately I ended up picking one up at Basspro on sale because I couldn't stand watching my motor in the rear vew mirror bouncing all over the place on less-than-smooth roads.



X2 I use mine for the same reason. It's supposed to take the stress off the transom too, hence the name lol. I pay too much for a motor to watch it bounce around. That cant be good on the mounting system of the motor.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 20, 2011)

I needed the ground clearance when towing.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 20, 2011)

I added one - ground clearance and saves the mounts


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 20, 2011)

Been using them for years.


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 20, 2011)

Looks like something else that I cannot live without :LOL2: Thanks for the input.


----------



## Hanr3 (Jan 23, 2011)

You only need one if you can't travel with the motor in the down and locked position. If the skeg hits the ground, you musst tip the motor up, thus putting a huge strain on the transom where it meets teh sidewalls of the boat. Hence teh name, Transom Saver.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Jan 24, 2011)

I have also been using them for years on a few different boats. They minimize stress on the transom as well as save wear and tear on the motor. I would not be without one.

Outdoorsman


----------



## Ictalurus (Jan 24, 2011)

Bought one and installed this weekend. One question though, I didn't fell like reaching 1.5 feet under my boat to unhook the thing every time, so I put some bracing between the end of the bunks and placed the hookup there. That should be fine, right :-k


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 25, 2011)

Ictalurus said:


> Bought one and installed this weekend. One question though, I didn't fell like reaching 1.5 feet under my boat to unhook the thing every time, so I put some bracing between the end of the bunks and placed the hookup there. That should be fine, right :-k



As long as your bracing is strong enough to tie strap your motor down pretty tight youll be good.

Another thing, make sure you check your straps on your first trip after installation. I had some of the pull style tie straps and they kept loosening while going down the road. They became so loose one time that if I woulda hit a big bump, I woulda lost the whole transom saver. I switched over to the ratchet style tie straps and it solved the problem.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jan 25, 2011)

Another tip - make sure that you remember to remove the thing BEFORE you launch your boat (at night on a bat infested lake)


Not that I would ever do such a thing :roll:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jan 25, 2011)

Captain Ahab said:


> Another tip - make sure that you remember to remove the thing BEFORE you launch your boat (at night on a bat infested lake)
> 
> 
> Not that I would ever do such a thing :roll:




HAHAHA :LOL2: Ive been there. Im bad about taking the straps off and leaving the transom saver on. Luckily it has always dropped off in shallow enough water to retrieve it #-o


----------



## Oldgeek (Jan 25, 2011)

I used one with my bigger Mercury motor on a tri-hull I had. I just didn't trust the prop being six inches from the ground and props going for $175 and the transom saver was like $40. I used a big rubber strap to keep the motor in the rubber mount on the saver.


----------



## batman (Jan 26, 2011)

I use one all the time,no problems at all.The motor is held very securely and I wouldn't want it flopping around.


----------



## rusty.hook (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm only approx 10 minutes from the boat ramp and all on smooth concrete roads so I dont use one now. I used to use them on long trips, but not on short trips.


----------



## T-MAN (Feb 20, 2011)

I added a transom saver to mine because i have a friend whose 25 hp bounced around so much while towing that it has started to tear the top of his transom away from the boat


----------



## fish devil (Feb 20, 2011)

:twisted: Been using one the past 10 years for my 25hp. Definitely helps with clearance issues plus it will save your transom.


----------



## Flat Bottom (Feb 21, 2011)

I use them on everything, even the canoe... j/k i do like them alot, i think its a inexpensive and good way to do a little preventative care to your transom and motor mounting hardware imho.


----------

